# Old swarm traps and mice



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Switch to wooden five frame nucs which can be washed out and catch the swarm on easily transferable frames.


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

Seal the entrance after swarm season is over, will keep mice out.

cchoganjr


----------



## farmdon (Jan 2, 2007)

Ive caught a swarm with two mice in the box. The mice did not survive.


----------

